# how is my shooting scores



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

This is my thrid 3d shoot and I made a mistake of moving my rest over and turned the wrong bolt and ended up having to almost redoing everything I still dont think my arrows are dead straight out to fourt but I managed to pull a 160 and 168 out of 200 on each round in the rain. How does my scores stack up?


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

dont quit your day job


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

the thing that made me made was I was off to a great start and then started to hit a few 8,s than a couple 5,s it was unitl close to the end that I noticed my peep had slip upwards and i was shooting everything low. Oh well going to get some new strings and peep right away


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*hard to say*

its hard to say how you faired out... each shoot is different ... some easy some tough.. how you will know is if you are in the medals.. and that is if there are, lets say at least 10 in your class then you will know how you are doing.... check the score board and see where you ended up and how many points or percentage you where behind the leader in your class.. have fun and don`t stress yourself out ... winning becomes easier once you can control yourself first.. form execution of shot sequence etc etc etc..


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

If your peep moved upward, so would your shots. 

Keep practicing and remember to have fun...scores will come


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

I could be wrong but if my peep moved upwards that means my arrow would be hitting lower than normal, right?
follow your arrow with your front sight and move it the opposite with your rest and peep, or am I wrong?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

peep moves up so does your arrows because you are lowering your anchor point to see through the peep


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Can't speak for your scores because every course is different. Compare yourself to the other shooters and see how you did. If you are just starting, don't worry about your score, have fun.

You seem to have already mastered the toughest part about being a competitive archer. You have developed world class excuses for bad shots and scores. That is half the battle.


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

Ya I know there are alot of excuses there, hopefully when I go back today I can check the scores of my class.I just cant wait until i can order my strings and have everything set up and have it done properly


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*a true archer*

ahhhh a new string good for at least 30 more points... lol lol Just having fun... here... Actually practice is the best thing for a higher score... have fun and enjoy.. glad to have you aboard and 3-d is addicting....:darkbeer:


----------

